# Camera monopod (stand!)



## Divided He ad (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all, well today I took time off from my treadle engine (after the flywheel disaster!) and decided to make a monopod to mount my camera on my lathe or mill.
Works well and only took ... erm 5hrs!! Well a lot of that was due to design on the fly and tweeking....plus dinner!   But it's all good 
just a perspex shield and I will be Spielberging the hell out of you tube!! 

what do you think? (and I know the machines are dirty... I was working! : )








If anyone is interested then here's the build photo's 


http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/CAMERA STAND/

Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 29, 2008)

Much better location Ralph!

That is a neat tool you made there.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like that should work out good for you. Guess I won't be showing my lathe anymore if you think yours is dirty you will think mine is filthy..)


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 29, 2008)

plug an old 15 inch LCD into the camera's video out and you might find working with a little magnification is great for small parts.

Best,

BW


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 30, 2008)

If only I had a 'new' 15" lcd ... that would be nice :big: 

Good idea though! 

If your lathe is dirtier than that you must be working really hard!? ;D I'll have to go looking for your posts to confirm that assumption! :big:



 Ralph.


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 30, 2008)

Bob, All the LCD's I have seen are VGA and none of my cameras have a VGA output. How can this be done because I have a old 15" gathering dust that I could use.
Thanks,
Julian G.


----------



## howiesatwork (Mar 31, 2008)

You could mount a web cam and run it through your computer... They are cheeep.


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 31, 2008)

Julian Garrett  said:
			
		

> Bob, All the LCD's I have seen are VGA and none of my cameras have a VGA output. How can this be done because I have a old 15" gathering dust that I could use.
> Thanks,
> Julian G.



Most of my LCD's have a video input, however, if you don't have one, there are converters available. I just did a quick look on eBay and there was one here:

350041531176

He wants $45 for it, but it is overkill. Someone will have one cheaper. Look through the surplus electronics catalogs like Tiger until you come across one. It wouldn't surprise me if the car electronics crowd has them. Those guys are always rigging up LCD panels on their custom car systems.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I did not know they existed and I am in IT!!!
Julian G.


----------

